

Stellar: 0 to 1M signups in 37 days - joyce
https://medium.com/a-stellar-journey/what-happens-when-you-try-to-sign-up-the-world-f2d15159a012?source=hn

======
eah13
Wow! Amazing progress. Congrats Joyce & crew.

------
dirkdk
Great work!

